# Помогите выбрать Баян новичку



## Tiger4891 (5 Апр 2013)

Всем доброго времени суток!
Я новичок. Играю на стареньком баяне очень редко, в среднем за неделю получается около 1,5-2 часа. раньше, лет 15 назад 1год ходил на кружок баяниста, пока обучался в школе. ну дык вот.. репертуар у меня пока маленький, всего 11 песен. постепенно увеличиваю. Но мой старенький баян глотает голоса, не всегда их воспроизводит. 
Задумался целью, купить себе баян. И не знаю что выбрать. Бюджет позволяет до 90.000р. но это предел. 
Старые и поддержанные не хочу.
Хочу купить новый, но не могу определиться. Полный баян мне не нужен, выбираю где то среди 34. 
1) вообще нужно определиться с маркой баяна. (Weltmeister? Тульский? Farinelli? )
2) Пятирядную или трех рядный, на пятирядном не пробовал.
3) Есть баяны хроматического строя, а есть в розлив.
Какой выбрать?

мой старенький "Москва" настроен в розлив, чувствуется. классические произведения на нём не сыграть, аккорды в разлад звучат, смазанно. вообщем как и само воспроизведение получается смазанным и не чётким, Вообщем срочно нужна заменя на Долгий и надёжный инструмент!


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Рекомендую сдать Ваш баян в ремонт, возможно обойдется дешево и сердито. Сделать перевосковку, подремонтировать мех и механику, авось и устроит Вас. Очень надежные тульские мастеровые цельнопланочные баяны, стоят около 50 тыс, если найдете в приличном состоянии, будет вам счастье. Вельтмайстеры по 80 и 130 не очень популярны, так как им по звучанию далеко до Тул. Из анализа продаж, многие купив их, тут же стараются продать. Может быть нечто итальянское подыскать, но тут я ничего не могу посоветовать. Понимаете, Вы покупаете баян, и хотите красивый, мощный "русский" бас, который зело украшает мелодию. Вот этого Вельтмайстеры (да и из Италии наверное тоже) Вам никогда не дадут. Мой совет, особенно не гнаться за новьем, вдруг попадется приличный мастеровой инструмент, с хорошими голосами?


----------



## Tiger4891 (5 Апр 2013)

ПОкупка нового инструмента рассматривал именно из-за того, что не хочу вкладываться в ремонт. (баян кот стоит от силы 5-6т.р) нет смысла сдавать в ремонт, я уже спрашивал.
Заходил в магазин, видел там вельтмейстер 44 романс с 11 регистрами. бас очень понравился., звонкий и яркий, а вот аккорды не понравились, или это дело привычки? и стоил он около 130000р 
НАшёл по проще Баян Weltmeister 70/96/III/5/3 если есть какие нибудь высказывания по той модели? Кто что думает по этому поводу. цена нового 86000р
Пробовал тула 209 и 210, мне не понравился ни бас ни голоса, он очень пищит и очень тихий, хотя аккорды готовые понравились.
есть вариант Баян Farinelli 77120-III-7-2___Цена 45000 р. производство Голден кап( китай) О ней вообще ничего не знаю.
ТУЛА — 210» (БН-39/2) _ Цена 49000 р.
Ученический, 3-х рядный, двухголосный, многотембровый, с готовым аккомпанементом, кусковая планка- про этот я тоже ничего не знаю,.
Подскажите пожалуйста по этим моделям.


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Давайте оценим эти Вельты. За 130 никуда не годится - там 4 голоса: 2 как в баяне и один на октаву ниже от этих "средних" голосов (фагот) и один на октаву выше их (пиколка). Для приличного звучания нужна "ломаная дека", в которые ставятся фагот и один из "средних" голосов (кларнет). Конструктивно не буду описывать как это выглядит, но эффект таков что фагот теряет визгливость и приобретает "бархатистость". Тогда становится оправдано применение 4 голосов. В данном же Вельте этого не предусмотрено, и все тембры с фаготом звучат омерзительно. Потом, зачем бросать деньги на ветер, когда есть возможность купить мастеровой инструмент за 40-50 тыс.? И еще нюанс, последние Тулы (перестройка и после выпуска), надо исключить из списка, это не то. Ищите советский инструмент, цельнопланочный, на мой взгляд он удовлетворит все запросы: по цене, звучанию, и они очень хорошо были сделаны и обладают солидным запасом долговечности.


----------



## vitttalik (5 Апр 2013)

sedovmika писал:


> Давайте оценим эти Вельты. За 130 никуда не годится - там 4 голоса: 2 как в баяне и один на октаву ниже от этих


Уважаемый господин) выражаю искреннюю признательность в вопросах выбора достойного инструмента, и благодарность за ваш опыт и ваши познания. 
PS
на ютубе лежат красивые файлы в разделе если по поиску- тульский баян можно найти инструмент тульский и его офигительное звучание. там мужик у него 7 видео. в общем красиво звучит рекомендую, для тогочто бы заразиться данного вида инструментами.
Обращаясь к автору, спешу сказать что тоже смотрел разные инструменты и пришел к выводу что тульский баян (готовый) который позиционируется как новый за 180 тыс руб и готововыборный - ясная поляна- 230 тыс. это действительно достойные инструменты по отношению ко всем другим принимая во внимание соотношение цена качество. Поэтому вам рекомендую найти достойный инструмент лучше из б/у нежели гнаться за каким то подобием. В моем случае, я нашел инструмент за 55 тыс. только дилема брать его или довольстововаться своим настоящим Унисончиком 3)


----------



## Tiger4891 (5 Апр 2013)

На видео я смотрел много разных баянов, но на видео вообще не слышно того, что можно услышать только собственными ушами, на видео практически все звучат одинаково. Микрофону никогда не передать этого. 
на счет бу я боюсь наколосться. потому что я не профи, и у меня был только 1 баян за всю жизнь, и то достался как подарок. 
А в данный момент хочу купить хороший инструмент, которого мне хватит на долгую оставшуюся жизнь. 
Я не разбираюсь в устройстве инструмента. и мне не нужен концертный вариант. 
Мне нужен инструмент на котором я смогу нормально играть и учиться и разучивать произведения. 
Знаю, совершенству нет предела. И мне хочется нормальный работающий инструмент. которого мне хватит лет на 20-30 безпроблемный, где не надо будет нести его в ремонт и доплачивать то, что съэкономил.
Я знаю, что поляна хорошо звучит. 
Покупаю инструмен лично для себя. Игры для дома
желательно чтобы голоса были чистые и аккорды звучали аккордами не в разлад. Чтоб голоса не западали, мех хорошо держал воздух. и не особо большой, что- бы была возможнось выезда с ним на дачу.
Короче неприхотливый нормального звучания баян.


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

Я думаю кто-нибудь подскажет насчет нового итальянского баяна, доступного по цене и с хорошими голосами, попроще, 2х голосного. Трудность в том, что такие модели у них наверное все с разливом?

Беда в том, что на данный момент в России не выпускаются баяны начального (любительского) уровня, и новым можно купить только импортный инструмент.


----------



## Tiger4891 (5 Апр 2013)

А что можете сказать о модели попроще тоже вельтмейстер?
Баян Weltmeister 70/96/III/5/3 43 я не уверен насчет готового акк..
или какой нибудь бу вариант?
Или кто нибудь что -то знает о китайский баянах.
Вообщем разучиваю в основном русские композиции. так что меня берёт сомнение по поводу немецких баянов и инностранных, а тула 209 самая простая не звучит. 
Извините, но я повторюсь..
ТУЛА — 209» (БН-49-3) 51000руб
Ученический, 5ти рядный, двухголосный, многотембровый, с готовым аккомпанементом, кусковая планка. кто нибудь знает про них?


----------



## sedovmika (5 Апр 2013)

В свое время я тоже заинтересовался 70/96/ Вельтмайстером, писал письмо на сайт, интересовался доставкой. Плюсы: качество. Германия. вес. вполне достаточный диапазон. 3 голосый. вид красивый. 
Минусы: цена. 
Хорошо если есть возможность купить через магазин, меньше мороки.


----------



## Tiger4891 (5 Апр 2013)

А что можете посоветовать из других вариантов, чтобы не зацикливаться на 1 марке в таком же диапазоне цен 0-85000руб , достойное и надёжное.

P.S. достойное для любителя.


----------



## sedovmika (6 Апр 2013)

Можно посмотреть Hohner, соответствующего ценового диапазона, но говорят что это китайщина. Еще просматривайте сообщения, может быть кто предложит что-то итальянское. Вот в принципе и весь охват покупок. Еще остается электронный баян FR-1 или подержаный FR-3, но это очень на любителя, хотя с ними никаких проблем в эксплуатации (электроника в наше время стала супернадежная).


----------



## Яков505 (6 Апр 2013)

Я могу предложить вам Итальянский кнопочный аккордеон-баян GALANT. Он 56г выпуска, но всё работает, вложений не требует никаких. Ломаная дека фагот. Не плохо звучит. Это коллекционный инструмент!


----------



## Tiger4891 (6 Апр 2013)

Спасибо за предложение. к сожалению я не понимаю в цифровых бянах. даже не знаю, он без розетки играть сможет?
Яков, спасибо за предложение, но ты далеко живёшь и я не смогу приехать и посмотреть инструмент. И покупать кота в мешке не хочу.


----------



## Яков505 (6 Апр 2013)

Я сам был в таком положении. Но я не буду лапшу вешать на уши, если что заинтересовало, отправлю и видео, и по скайпу сможем встретиться. Этот инструмент моего педагога, но любой вопрос интересующий, я смогу ответить и подсказать!


----------



## dar321 (7 Апр 2013)

Извините, что вмешиваюсь в разговор, но хотел высказать свое мнение, может будет полезно. Tiger4891, который хотел приобрести инструмент, написал, что подготовка у него прямо скажем слабая, поэтому немецкие и итальянские инструменты можно отметать смело, там совсем другая постановка руки( с выносом большого пальца), а если человек не предполагает профессионально и долго заниматься, то зачем ему нужен вынос большого пальца?!По поводу заказного интсрумента тоже возник ньанс, когда я увидел, что баян предполагается вывозить на дачу. Я думаю, для многих баянистов не секрет, что при малейшей сырости, в правой руке, у него начнут заваливаться многие клавиши, так как они сделаны из дерева и сразу набухают.Резюме такое: купить пока интсрумент в пределах 10 тысяч, но б,у, наподобии Тульского(терки),на котором смело можно играть и песни и даже пьесы уровня музыкальной школы, ведь все мы в свое время заканчивали муз. школу на таких инструментах, а уже в училищах покупали инструменты с выборкой. Могу смело это порекомендовать, так как сам отыграл на таком инструменте кучу свадеб, записывался с ансамблем на радио и телевидение, и до сих пор на все концерты для аккомпанимента вожу имеено его. А со временем Tiger4891 сможет точнее определиться с выбором.


----------



## maratik63 (7 Апр 2013)

Здравствуйте. Предлагаю свой Hohner 3/4 Nova II 72.Мне он уже маленький. В 10 лет мне купили ,сейчас мне 14,занимаюсь в музыкальной школе ,баян купили итальянский ,собираюсь продолжить обучение в колледже при консерватории.. Этот лежит без дел практически новый. Вот ссылка на такой же http://www.hohner.ru/show_999000654


----------



## Tiger4891 (8 Апр 2013)

Спасибо дар321, вы правы , мне нужен инструмент именно тот,, который можно вывезти на дачу, поиграть там. Покупаю лично для себя. Б/У варианты не особо рассматривал 
Марат, Honer не подойдёт, у него раскладка кнопок другая, я не играл на такой.
Нужен баян, у которого не залипают голоса и не запаздывают. а также держит мех (очень хорошо) Поэтому старался найти новый.
Дар321, мне не понравились баяны тула 209 и ттула 210, самые дешёвые., они пищат как мыши. звук чистый, но какой то тихий и тусклый, как детское пианино. и кнопки у них пластмассовые, мне не понравились! и стоят они 27 000-30 000р.
Вот сижу и думаю...


----------



## lelikbolik (8 Апр 2013)

http://www.piermaria.fr/#!__page-0/produits


----------



## dar321 (8 Апр 2013)

Современные Тулы, даже не рассмартиваются. Единственный хороший инструмент у них выпускался раньше, решетка с виду типа Терки, поэтому их так называют в народе, а название на решеткеТУЛЬСКИЙ( а не Тула). Для себя лучше на этом этапе вы не найдете. Они звонкие, бас более менее глубокий, поверьте я много баянов передержал в руках, за такие деньги лучше нет. А то что ваш бюджет может потянуть и посерьезнее модель, то она не будет отвечать требованию про дачу. Неплохой вариант, это может быть действительно цифровой баян роланд 3, но там вынос большого пальца, как и у итальянцев.Поэтому решать вам. Я думаю, что торопиться не следует, вы пока занимайтесь на своем инструменте, а время от времени смотрите в коммиссионках и магазинах инструменты, может что и понравится. Или же для города купите заказной инструмент, а для дачи возите старый.


----------



## sedovmika (9 Апр 2013)

Я имею такой Тульский баян, требует мелкий ремонт. Действительно, инструмент хороший, я продал практически новый Дебют2 (покупал сам в Москве в свое время) и еще "Искру", так как этот оказался, на мой взгляд, самый удачный. Плюсы: малый вес, очень приличная громкость (причем по всему диапазону более ровная, чем на других инструментах что мне приходилось держать в руках); почти все лайки прилегают хорошо; язычки имеют "синюю" сталь, с минимальным вмешательством для настройки (видимо только заводская); настройка голосов вполне приемлема, хочу сделать перевосковку, посмотрим поплывет ли строй"; кнопки и рычаги металлические (нет проблем с заеданием рычагов); бас и аккорды звучат прилично. Инструмент не продается, свои наблюдения за ним написал для помощи в выборе инструмента.


----------



## Tiger4891 (10 Апр 2013)

Спасибо за советы!
Аккордеоны Пиермария не подойдут.
Думаю дейстивительно, торопиться не стоит. И лучше купить на первое время старенький тульский баян "тёрка" в хорошем состоянии- Буду искать.

Огромнейшее спасибо dar321 и sedovmika! Ваши советы мне помогли разобраться, чего я действительно хочу.
а пока буду разучивать и пополнять свой скудный репертуар новыми песнями на своём с запаздывающими голосами стреньком баяне "москва" и плохо держащим "компрессию" (не могу понять, где пропускает, но точно гдето в области грифа- верхней его части.)


----------



## neil (13 Янв 2015)

Добрый день

Друг захотел играть на баяне присмотрели Тула-209 пятирядный хозяин говорит, что ему 5 лет продает за 10тр. Но там два вопроса по нему

1) Западает одна клавиша не знаю можно ли разобрать и что-то там сделать

2) И если взять его за одну часть то другая потихоньку опускается те он как я понимаю где-то пропускает. Это нормально если тихо опускается?


----------



## vev (13 Янв 2015)

День добрый!

Первое. Баян выбирают по виду и по слуху. Сказать что-либо, не видя и не слыша инструмент, практически ничего нельзя. 10 тр может оказаться очень хорошей ценой, а может быть жуткой переплатой. Возьмите профессионала и попросите оценить инструмент. 
Второе. Сделать можно всегда и почти что все. Надо смотреть и желательно смотреть мастеру. Хотя как правило видно, что мешает механике работать как надо

Третье. Если взять за один полукорпус и отпустить второй, то ЛЮБОЙ инструмент самого высокого качества с той или иной скоростью будет "опускаться". Скорость этого опускания связана с такой характеристикой, как компрессия. Чем выше компрессия, тем в лучшем состоянии инструмент и тем проще на нем контролировать мех (в первом приближении).


----------



## IvanM (14 Янв 2015)

Баяны в Шуе ещё делают. Дёшево и сердито, двухголосые, но зато новые и в пределах 30-40 тыс. Китайщину тут критиковали. Пять рядов особо не нужны, если у вас нет высоких целей. Разлив - это получится гармошка.


----------



## MAN (14 Янв 2015)

IvanM (14.01.2015, 02:39) писал:


> Разлив - это получится гармошка.


Разлив - это получится половодье:

_Весной Волга, ды, разольетцы,
Ай, Волга ма-а-атушка-ряка,
А сердечушко забьетцы,
Ой, залива-а-ааит биряга._


либо то место, где вождь мирового пролетарьята летом 1917 г. "косил" под финна и прятался в шалаше возле стога сена, покуда не похолодало 

А в розлив настраивают не только гармошки, но и аккордеоны (в том числе и кнопочные, для которых у нас даже некогда использовали такое название как "аккордеонированный баян" ). Хотя с другой стороны, и аккордеоны, и гармошки бывают без розлива. Ну а с третьей - баян ведь в сущности и есть гармошка (её разновидность).


----------



## enot (8 Июл 2015)

Здравствуйте

Посоветуйте, стоит брать Терку?
По звуку, по цене? 15тр.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gOMAigkupY


----------



## zet10 (8 Июл 2015)

Дорого! Можно найти в пределах 7-8 тыс.,очень приличный баян.


----------



## Kuzalogly (9 Июл 2015)

Не знаю, куда и написать. Наверное, в эту тему.
Я имею муз. образование только лишь по ф-но. Наряду с ф-но люблю 6-струнные гитары. Имею их 3. Классику, электро под лирику, электро под жёсткое рубилово. Полгода назад полюбил домашнюю игру на аккордеоне. Играю, играю, играю.  Но жизнь очень многогранна,  и хочется успеть изведать чего-то нового.
Короче, приобрёл ещё и баян, для домашних развлечений. Удалось опередить перекупов, они висели у меня на хвосте. Но я оказался быстр, ибо до продавца было рукой подать, и к тому ж я уговорил его сразу же снять объявление.
Инструмент вот такой вот, почти в идеале. Родные ремни и родной кейс без износа о чём-то же говорят? 1985 гв.  Всё нажимается, отзывается и звучит. Басы такие, что у серванта задрожали стёкла. Компрессия: я держал за один полукорпус, пока не устали руки. Низ опустился от нуля в пределах 2 см... Пока логика правой клавиатуры даётся трудно, но частушки освоил быстро. 
Промежуточный вопрос: выбор баяна  "для дома- для семьи" нормальный?
Теперь главный вопрос. Баян (особенно при игре) пахнет. Там и валокордин, и пыль чужого дома, и портянки нестиранные, и антимоль. Мне это не очень нравится. Как избавляться?


----------



## sedovmika (9 Июл 2015)

Этот баян с лёгкой клавиатурой и хорошими басами, оптимальный выбор, имхо. Я обычно использую для дезодорирования... освежитель воздуха для туалетов! Он хорошо удерживается тканью мехов и самый эффективный из средств что я использовал. Желательно обработать мехи изнутри тоже, и на корпус побрызгать - маслом кашу не испортишь. Вначале запах освежителя будет преобладать, потом улетучится вместе с неприятными запахами. Перед этим прочистить складки мехов (борины) узкой щеткой и протереть чуть влажной тряпкой (снаружи только). Еще рекомендуется разъединить полукорпуса от мехов, и оставить на день-два в таком положении. Мехи надо максимально раздвинуть, обеспечивая доступ воздуха. Беда в том, что баяны хранят в футлярах, а дермантин не воздухопроницаем, поэтому запахи при таком хранении "консервируются", а сами меха начинают слипаться.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Июл 2015)

Спасибо. Всё сделал как велено.

Разъединил полукорпуса, и мех.  То, что я там увидел, привело меня в восторг. Я стоял перед вскрытым баяном и бешено хохотал. (цитата)). Там всё новое и нетронутое. См. фото.   Потом я поехал в магазин с суперской бытовой химией. Было долгое совещание с манагерами. Пришли к такому выводу: если в баяне есть кожа, воск, резина, бумага и прочее,- подойдёт более всего "Дезодорант для обуви". Там те же компоненты. 
Всё в разобранном виде обработал, буду ждать утра.  Соберу...


----------



## sedovmika (11 Июл 2015)

Кировские я даже не вскрываю при покупке. Если внешний вид и компрессия приемлемые, то и внутри все хорошо. Очень качественная лайка и другие компоненты, сборка на высшем уровне.


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Июл 2015)

Баян очень нравится, несколько часов занятий позволяют уже делать выводы. Звучание правой клавиатуры кисловатое. Оно "слишком чистое", после аккордеона это воспринимать трудно. Пониманию логики правой руки очень помогло терзание хроматической гаммы по всей клаве туда- сюда в течение часа, вот просто до усталости. Басы (наверное, преодолев замшелость длительного хранения) разбежались так, что просто чума. В правой- да, всё очень скромно. Песенки, частушки, не более того. Или я пока не нашёл изюминку трёхрядного баяна...


----------



## sedovmika (13 Июл 2015)

Вам бы попробовать цельнопланочную вещицу, там голоса по-справнее, ответ мгновенный, играть интереснее...


----------



## vev (14 Июл 2015)

sedovmika писал:


> Вам бы попробовать цельнопланочную вещицу, там голоса по-справнее, ответ мгновенный, играть интереснее...


При чём здесь цельная планка и ответ? Ответ зависит от установки язычков и ни от чего более. Ну может еще от качества притирка голоса к проему и все. Кусок высокого класса ничем не хуже по ответу


----------



## sedovmika (14 Июл 2015)

Согласен, у Супиты ответ не хуже цельнопланочного, но цена...


----------



## MAN (14 Июл 2015)

vev (14.07.2015, 02:04) писал:


> При чём здесь цельная планка и ответ? Ответ зависит от установки язычков и ни от чего более. Ну может еще от качества притирка голоса к проему и все. Кусок высокого класса ничем не хуже по ответу.


 Во-первых, ответ зависит ещё и от кое-каких других факторов, а во-вторых - цельная планка здесь при том, Евгений, что так уж исторически сложилось, что наиболее качественные баяны исполком веков делались и по сю пору делаются в нашем гусударстве на цельных планках, а кусковые планки стали использовать в них исключительно с целью удешевления массового производства. Со всеми органически вытекающими из этого последствиями. Речь велась как раз о серийном баяне низшей ценовой категории, сделанном в России, который предлагалось сравнить с российским же, но цельнопланочным инструментом, так что Ваша обида за итальянских и прочих именитых иноземных аккордеоностроителей, хоть и понятна, но вряд ли имеет здесь под собой основания.


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Июл 2015)

*MAN*, MAN/ писал:


> Речь велась как раз о серийном баяне низшей ценовой категории, сделанном в России,.


Да всем и так понятно, что есть баяны, и есть Баяны. 

Даже тема эта- очень неоднозначна. Новичок хочет аккомпанировать своей бабушке, когда она поёт "Ой рябина кудрява", или новичок стремится заниматься по 16 часов в сутки, чтобы вскоре (ух как я завидую!) давать топики здесь типа " Ищу ноты токкаты СИ-диез Шуберта в переложении для восьмирядного баяна."
И вообще, хотелось бы увидеть раздел "Для непрофессионалов". Так много мыслей и вопросов, а здесь их просто некуда нести.


----------



## MAN (14 Июл 2015)

По теме: *Kuzalogly*, лично я считаю "Кировский 3" в столь прекрасном состоянии и при Ваших обстоятельствах очень удачным приобретением, с чем я Вас искренне и поздравляю! Желаю успехов в освоении игры на этом инструменте и, чтобы она стала одним из любимейших Ваших увлечений (а это непременно должно произойти, если только Вы почувствуете ту самую баянную "изюминку")!


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Июл 2015)

П.С. А раздел для совсем непрофессионалов- всё равно нужен. Не все играют на "Бугари Армандо " произведения Баха Иоганна Себастьяна...


----------



## vev (15 Июл 2015)

MAN (14.07.2015, 10:28) писал:


> Речь велась как раз о серийном баяне низшей ценовой категории, сделанном в России, который предлагалось сравнить с российским же, но цельнопланочным инструментом, так что Ваша обида за итальянских и прочих именитых иноземных аккордеоностроителей, хоть и понятна, но вряд ли имеет здесь под собой основания.


Александр, я ни в коей мере не собирался нападать на нашего российского баянастроителя  
Я просто хотел уточнить, что физика - есть физика и никакой принципиальной разницы, разве что быть может усиления определенных обертонов, между цельной планкой и куском нет и быть не может. Колебание язычка и его физика ничего не знает о соседнем язычке (за исключением частотных резонансов, которых быть не может ввиду равномерно темперированного строя  )
Да, я люблю итальянские аккордеоны. Ну нравится мне их звук и ничего с собой поделать не могу. Но кидаться на амбразуру ради них я не собираюсь 

Kuzalogly (14.07.2015, 18:21) писал:


> П.С. А раздел для совсем непрофессионалов- всё равно нужен. Не все играют на "Бугари Армандо " произведения Шульберта Иоганна Себастьяна...


раздел был бы полезен. Спору нет. Хотя профессионалам не интересно возится с любителями и снизойти до их уровня, а редкий любитель может что-нибудь дать любителю. 

Но это не повод коверкать великие имена ИМХО...


----------



## MAN (15 Июл 2015)

vev (15.07.2015, 02:54) писал:


> Я просто хотел уточнить, что физика - есть физика и никакой принципиальной разницы, разве что быть может усиления определенных обертонов, между цельной планкой и куском нет и быть не может.


 Виноват, я по темноте своей не был уверен, что все физические процессы, происходящие в язычковых музыкальных инструментах давно и досконально изучены, а выбор между кусковыми и цельными планками обусловлен исключительно сложившимися у мастеров традициями. Всё-таки цельнопланочные и кусковые инструменты звучат очень по-разному. Даже когда они одного уровня. И мне казалось, что, помимо всего прочего, должны быть тому какие-то и сугубо физические причины, связанные именно с конструкцией самих планок.
Мне, кстати, звучание итальянских аккордеонов тоже очень нравится, но люблю я русский баян. vev (15.07.2015, 02:54) писал:


> Но это не повод коверкать великие имена


 Согласен, данный "закос" под тов. Бывалова, гениально сыгранного Ильинским в кинокомедии "Волга-Волга", это опять-таки случай проявления юмористического своеобразия нашего уважаемого *Kuzalogly*, не всегда оставляющего приятное впечатление, будучи настойчиво употребляемым в кругу участников данного тематического форума.


----------



## kep (15 Июл 2015)

MAN (15.07.2015, 10:03) писал:


> данный "закос" под тов. Бывалова,. .. это опять-таки случай проявления юмористического своеобразия нашего уважаемого Kuzalogly, не всегда оставляющего приятное впечатление, будучи настойчиво употребляемым в кругу участников данного тематического форума.


"Данный", да еще и употребленный дважды - это круче тов. Бывалова!
Ну и по мелочи: кто не всегда оставляет приятное впечатление - Kuzalogly или закос? Там с согласованием не очень...
И "будучи настойчиво употребляемым", с меня слетела шляпа


----------



## vev (15 Июл 2015)

*MAN*,

Александр, я же про обертона сказал? В этом и есть различие. Передача энергии от куска к куску менее эффективна чем в цельной планке. Вот они, паразиты, и возникают


----------



## MAN (15 Июл 2015)

kep (15.07.2015, 10:21) писал:


> "Данный", да еще и употребленный дважды - это круче тов. Бывалова!


 Действительно с "данными" у меня получился явный перебор. В данном случае.
За косноязычие прошу меня извинить. Приятное впечатление оставляет не всегда, по скромному мнению Вашего покорного слуги, не закос и не *kep*, если уж у Вас так ветрено, придерживайте шляпу рукой или завяжите ленточку под подбородком.


----------



## kep (15 Июл 2015)

MAN/"*&lt;*/b*kep[/QUOTE]*MAN, Вы, безусловно, ссылку на классику помните. Для не вспомнивших:
"Подъезжая к сией станцыи и глядя на природу в окно, у меня слетела шляпа"


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июл 2015)

Прошу пардону у почитателей классических форм общения, пиитет фраз и неприкосновенность лиц для которых первичнее сути общения. С "закосами" и юмором постараюсь на  этом форуме перейти к минимальным, чисто гомеопатическим дозам. Чисто "ну чтобы запах-то не забыть...))". Отмотав назад несколько месяцев и несколько десятков постов, считаю целесообразным признать ошибочной мою точку зрения, что на форуме баянов и аккордеоном в обязательном порядке присутствуют эдакие "раззудись плечо" широкие натуры, для коих широта собственно натуры равна широте плюралистического взгляда на риторику коллег по форуму. Я был в шорах своего ложного оптимизма по упомянутому вопросу, часть тезисов по которому прошу считать не соответствующими моем реальным взглядам  на обсуждаемые проблемы.


----------



## ze_go (15 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 12:40) писал:


> Прошу пардону у почитателей классических форм общения, пиитет фраз и неприкосновенность лиц для которых первичнее сути общения. С "закосами" и юмором постараюсь на этом форуме перейти к минимальным, чисто гомеопатическим дозам. Чисто "ну чтобы запах-то не забыть...))". Отмотав назад несколько месяцев и несколько десятков постов, считаю целесообразным признать ошибочной мою точку зрения, что на форуме баянов и аккордеоном в обязательном порядке присутствуют эдакие "раззудись плечо" широкие натуры, для коих широта собственно натуры равна широте плюралистического взгляда на риторику коллег по форуму. Я был в шорах своего ложного оптимизма по упомянутому вопросу, часть тезисов по которому прошу считать не соответствующими моем реальным взглядам на обсуждаемые проблемы.


 верх эпистолярного жанра!


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июл 2015)

И тезисно по ранее упомянутому мною вопросу про запахи в б/у инструменте. 
Я изучил много источников, и не только по язычковым инструментам. Скажу больше: не только по суть инструментам.
Пути вырисовываются такие:
-  Располовинить инструмент. Всё что можно (не металл!!) протереть слабым уксусом и положить на продуваемое место.
-  Взять у соседки мед. кварцевую лампу. Сберегая свои органы зрения, обкварцевать полукорпуса и мех в различных пространственных положениях. Вдруг до Вас баяном пользовался туберкулёзник...
-  Через сутки упомянутых процедур детали обработать дезодорантом для обуви. Меха- освежить полиролью для мебели, особенно кожаные части.
- Собрать.  Если через сутки запахи не пройдут, можно в один из полукорпусов хорошей канцелярской кнопкой в неприметное место прикрепить микроскопический тканевый мешочек, в котором всего с десяток зёрен кофе.
Всё.


----------



## MAN (15 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 12:40) писал:


> первичнее сути общения


 А в чём она, суть общения, позвольте осведомиться? Встречаются, например, люди, для которых нормой является повсеместное употребление в разговорной речи нецензурной брани, причём не в качестве брани, а просто пользование известными лексическими конструкциями по ходу вполне мирной беседы, так что же, остальным и здесь прикажете "широту натуры" проявлять, "плюралистически" глядя, вернее слушая, как они "общаются" сквернословя и не стесняясь никем и ничем, порой даже присутствием женщин и детей?
Бывалов, перевирая фамилию известного композитора, демонстрирует собственное невежество, а придумавшие этот персонаж авторы, соответственно, сатирически высмеивают подобное явление. Тут всё понятно. Объясните же, не сочтите за труд, какую цель ставили перед собой Вы, когда умышленно коверкали ту же фамилию здесь на музыкальном форуме? Какой реакции ожидали, пребывая "в шорах своего ложного оптимизма"? То есть у меня лично вопрос не по дозировке, а по предназначению применяемых Вами "препаратов".


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июл 2015)

А. Суть общения- обмен информацией. Иногда- эмоциями. Опять же, в угоду удобоваримости информации.
Б. Про демонстрацию мной невежества- это тезис неверен сам, по мысли и посылу. От него пахнет провокацией, и комментировать я его, естественно, не буду.
В. Про сатиру, коверкание фамилий и пр.  Повторяю для тугодумов: юмор и сатиру впредь на этом форуме не употребляю. Тут не форум владельцев весёлых музыкальных инструментов, а клуб им. монаха Бертольда Шварца. С весельем покончено. Аминь.


----------



## MAN (15 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 14:12) писал:


> Повторяю для тугодумов: юмор и сатиру впредь на этом форуме не употребляю.


 Благодарю Вас за оценку скорости моих мыслительных процессов, однако на мой взгляд ни того, ни другого Вы не употребляли здесь и прежде. Юмор это, видите ли, не то, когда бывает смешно самому "юмористу", на этот счёт Вас кто-то вероятно обманул.
Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 14:12) писал:


> Б. Про демонстрацию мной невежества- это тезис неверен сам, по мысли и посылу. От него пахнет провокацией, и комментировать я его, естественно, не буду.


 Я не делал никаких провокаций и ни слова не говорил о Вашем невежестве, я задал прямой вопрос: зачем Вам лично понадобилось искаженное написание фамилии Шуберт. Но Вы, разумеется, вольны оставить его без ответа, тем более, если по-Вашему, умному и весёлому человеку тут и так должно быть всё ясно, а занудному тугодуму объяснять - только время зря расходовать.
Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 14:12) писал:


> С весельем покончено. Аминь.


 Ежели Ваше остроумие кому-то не пришлось по вкусу, то совсем не обязательно, что эти люди просто туповаты и к тому же начисто лишены чувства юмора. Бывает и иначе иногда.


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июл 2015)

*MAN писал:



 Ежели Ваше остроумие кому-то не пришлось по вкусу, то совсем не обязательно, что эти люди просто туповаты

Нажмите для раскрытия...

*Огласите весь список, пжалста...


----------



## MAN (15 Июл 2015)

Kuzalogly (15.07.2015, 14:55) писал:


> Огласите весь список, пжалста...


 А какой смысл, если ликёро-водочный на сегодня нарядов не прислал?
Может ещё побухтеть про то, как космические корабли бороздят Большой театр?


----------



## Kuzalogly (15 Июл 2015)

Я гляжу- тут за жёсткий ОФФ не очень прессуют. Тем не менее, тема всё-таки про баян для новичка. Закончу тему засорять. Призову единомышленников к тому же.


----------



## astar (22 Сен 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:
Разъединил полукорпуса, и мех.  То, что я там увидел, привело меня в восторг. Я стоял перед вскрытым баяном и бешено хохотал. (цитата)). Там
всё новое и нетронутое. См. фото.Я недавно тоже купил Кировский-3 очень недорого,состояние нового, 93-го года выпуска. У меня всё, как у Вас на фото, нигде нет даже намёка на ржавчинку или окисление, только вот с голосами в правой беда. Многие клапана не закрывали голосовые отверстия до 1 мм. -отрегулировал. В 3-м ряду несколько клапанов стояли так криво, что задевали соседние, два с перехлёстом - отрегулировал. При сборке, усиками многих клапанов так "закусили" резинки, что они под ними оторвались; пришлось снимать эти резиночки и переставлять на ещё целое место. Причём, раньше уже кто-то занимался тем же, только на первых двух рядах и заменял резинки на ПВХ кембрики (трубочки). Приклеил одну лайку, которая отлетела в процессе перестановки клапана. Зато, появилась хорошая компрессия, пропали паразитные звуки, клавиши перестали"залипать" и отскакивать при нажатии на соседнюю.Тем не менее в верхней части правого корпуса, у решётки, при сжатии мехов слышно тихое сипение воздуха. Где это может быть не пойму, т.к. все резонаторы и голосовые планки отлично пролиты воском. Теперь ещё осталось подложить под кнопки соль, ля, си 3-й октавы и до 4-, т.к. при полном нажатии на них, они нажимают на рычаги соседних...  В левой части всё отлично. Видимо сказались годы кризиса и кое-где кировчане стали халтурить. Баяном доволен, как слон, тем более, что в Инете видел новый под заказ за 36 т.р., а я купил, за 5 т.р. Видимо из-за вышеперечисленного и продавали так дёшево. Хранили отлично - ничем не пахнет и футляр для переноски, как из магазина.


----------



## vvz (22 Сен 2016)

Тоже немного из личного: 
Кировский-3 - баян интересный. После тульских показался сразу тугим, эспандер для пальцев  Но быстро привыкаешь, день-два... Но звук очень интересный, свой, очень неплохо звучит на записи (речь о "бытовой" записи). 
Да, тоже удивило насколько неплохо и аккуратно сделан внутри:


----------



## Dmvlad (22 Сен 2016)

Кировский-3 баян если честно ни о чем был у меня когда то на даче, подарил ребятишкам соседским, там их у мамки много , 5 человек. Радости было у них ! месяц его терзали, пока младший с математическим и механическим складом ума не разобрал его на зап.части


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Сен 2016)

Эту тему давно пора снести. Ибо "новички" настолько стали разные по желаниям и по кошелькам. Новичок в Москве- это одно, а в Тамбовской губернии- совсем другое))... Одни о Кировском-3 только мечтают, другие на нём режут хамон и мажут икру...


----------



## vvz (23 Сен 2016)

Kuzalogly/ писал:


> ... Одни о Кировском-3 только мечтают, другие на нём режут хамон и мажут икру...


Да, всё относительно... и познаётся в сравнении.
У меня он (Кировский-3) как бы и лишний, но продавать его жалко, чем-то дорог (да и не купят его за хорошую цену...). И звук у него все же свой.


----------



## Woldemar (23 Сен 2016)

Коллеги поскажите, на фото "Кировский" или нет ? Если нет, то какой фабрики ?


----------



## vvz (23 Сен 2016)

Это Ростов Дон


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Всем доброго времени суток!
Прошедшим летом сын (11 лет) заинтересовался игрой на баяне. Дал ему попробовать "Малыш", чтоб посмотреть - будет ли интерес к игре. Смотрю начал подбирать несложные мелодии. В сентябре купил ему б/у Этюд" за 10 т.р. в одной из мастерской. Б/у как б/у, не без минусов.

Сын пытается учиться по урокам с youtube - учит : С днем рожденья,  Ламбаду, Лезгинку и тд.

Смотрю на него и думаю может самому научиться? Умею играть на гитаре, поигрываю в кругу друзей, на вечеринках, застольях - дома или у друзей.

Скажите, Этюд - это ведь нормальный, полноценный баян? Я просто подумываю, если сын продолжит с интересом учится (самоучка), то может приобрести другой баян, чтоб и по-лучше звучал, и для него и для меня (взрослого) чтоб удобный был. Хотел бвло новый купить тульский 209 или 210, но поситал форум - как-то не очень их жалуют форумчане... Сам б/у оценить не смогу, тк не разбираюсь в баянах.

Что посоветуете посмотреть?


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Сен 2016)

Посмотреть можно на баяны Роял Стандарт конца прошлого века. Это небольшой шаг вперёд после "Этюдов".

Брать, конечно, проверенные варианты. Может, у Юрия Зет10 они есть, не знаю.

Ну, вот как на фото-
https://www.avito.ru/vsevolozhsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_750133260
Это если разговор о суммах МЕНЕЕ 50т. Если сумма- больше, то там можно и другие варианты смотреть.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Хотелось бы до 35 тыс купить... я пока присматриваюсь. Скажите, а 5-ти рядные баяны для простых смертных - это нормально? Как я писал, я не планирую выступать на корпоративах - только в кругу друзей, родни и тп, ну в общем - как с гитарой))


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Зет10 - это частным порядклм, или у Юрия своя мастерская, магазин?


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Еще вопрос... если говорить про разные баяны, разный уровень/подуровень, от простого к улучшенному, то как выглядит ряд из тульских баянов: 209, 210, "терка" и Этюд? В чем основнве отличия? Внешне вроде так похожи...


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2016)

dengrigo, а как хотите! Хотите частным порядком,а хотите через магазин,это как Вам будет удобнее.Если хотите купить инструмент себе,то советовал бы Вам все же присмотреться к немецким инструментам типа "Вельтмейстера" или "Рояль стандарта", для любителя если эти инструменты в хорошем состоянии, это просто очень отличный, бюджетный вариант.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Zet10, Спасибо за совет посмотреть на немцев. А тульские баяны - намного хуже качества?

Посоветуйте модели немцев, чтоьы я хоть почитал про них. Пока я полных профан...


----------



## zet10 (25 Сен 2016)

Модели "Вельтмейстер" и "Рояль Стандарт" из немцев,остальные по качеству хуже.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Аа... я думал это линейка баянов с разными моделями. Понял. Спасибо!

Хочу где-нибудь в магазине "живьем" посмотреть, а потом б/у буду искать... Говорят, что Вы можете помочь. А Вы в каком городе живете? Я - в Москве.


----------



## zet10 (26 Сен 2016)

Я тоже в Москве)). Мой телефон указан в профиле, звоните... Или напишите мне в личку свой номер телефона,и я Вам перезвоню сам.


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Хорошо


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Сен 2016)

dengrigo писал:


> Хорошо


Ваши метания в темах вполне понятны и объяснимы. Хочется хорошо и недорого.

Отмечу одно: учитывая Ваш небогатый опыт, не надо искать внешне блестящий инструмент на Авито и ещё где-либо. Вам впарят ТРУПП под видом баяна. Именно так, с двумя буквами П.

Юрий Зет10 за свои инструменты отвечает. Он имеет опыт и возможность им поделиться. Он и через полгода починит то, что Вам удастся сломать.   Никакой "продавец" с Авито не примет никаких претензий, Вы вообще его через час не сыщете... Я не говорю, что именно Юрий. Это может быть грамотный преподаватель музыки, мастер, которые помогут в выборе.


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Много почитал тем на форуме. Понял, что сам на Авито не сунусь за покупкой скорее всего.. 

читаю и ищу ответа на свой вопрос: Что можно купить вместо имеющегося Этюда за сумму не выше 30 тыс руб? А может и не надо ничего покупать, если нет ничего приличного? Сын только учится... Я планирую начать... Может Этюд это и есть идеальное решение? Вот только хочется чего по-лучше... Хочу до Нового года купить (часто в командировках бываю, сложности со свободным временем), если что-то подвернется стоящее. Скорее всего к Юрию и буду обращаться (вижу положительные отзывы о нем).


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Много почитал тем на форуме. Понял, что сам на Авито не сунусь за покупкой скорее всего.. 

читаю и ищу ответа на свой вопрос: Что можно купить вместо имеющегося Этюда за сумму не выше 30 тыс руб? А может и не надо ничего покупать, если нет ничего приличного? Сын только учится... Я планирую начать... Может Этюд это и есть идеальное решение? Вот только хочется чего по-лучше... Хочу до Нового года купить (часто в командировках бываю, сложности со свободным временем), если что-то подвернется стоящее. Скорее всего к Юрию и буду обращаться (вижу положительные отзывы о нем).


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Много почитал тем на форуме. Понял, что сам на Авито не сунусь за покупкой скорее всего.. 

читаю и ищу ответа на свой вопрос: Что можно купить вместо имеющегося Этюда за сумму не выше 30 тыс руб? А может и не надо ничего покупать, если нет ничего приличного? Сын только учится... Я планирую начать... Может Этюд это и есть идеальное решение? Вот только хочется чего по-лучше... Хочу до Нового года купить (часто в командировках бываю, сложности со свободным временем), если что-то подвернется стоящее. Скорее всего к Юрию и буду обращаться (вижу положительные отзывы о нем).


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Много почитал тем на форуме. Понял, что сам на Авито не сунусь за покупкой скорее всего.. 

читаю и ищу ответа на свой вопрос: Что можно купить вместо имеющегося Этюда за сумму не выше 30 тыс руб? А может и не надо ничего покупать, если нет ничего приличного? Сын только учится... Я планирую начать... Может Этюд это и есть идеальное решение? Вот только хочется чего по-лучше... Хочу до Нового года купить (часто в командировках бываю, сложности со свободным временем), если что-то подвернется стоящее. Скорее всего к Юрию и буду обращаться (вижу положительные отзывы о нем).


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Сижу в а/п, связь плохая. Мое сообщение несколько раз опубликовалось. Модераторы - удалите лишнее, пожалуйста.


----------



## Kuzalogly (26 Сен 2016)

dengrigo писал:


> Сижу в а/п, связь плохая.


В аэроплане или в атомной подлодке?  ))


----------



## dengrigo (26 Сен 2016)

Во Внуково)) Москва-Ульяновск


----------



## blabla72blabla (19 Дек 2016)

ребенок пошел  ДМШ 1 класс  Знакомые давали на время аккордеон Октава но теперь забрали Встал вопрос о покупке инструмента Предлагают Вельтмастер стелла 3/4   и немецкий Contasina (не могу о нем ничего найти)И тот и тот по словам в хорошем состоянии Понятно что смотреть нужно оба и желательно с мастером, но так как территориально они в разных местах  посоветуйте с какого начать По внешнему виду и описанию Contasina и новее и чуть лучше да и дешевле  Но Велты говорят лучше Прошу совета так как в семье никто не играл


----------



## Kuzalogly (19 Дек 2016)

Почему Вы ничего не можете найти? Странно...
http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/drugievoprosyi/topic-2893.html
Смотреть с мастером не "желательно", а обязательно.

Начинать со Стеллы. 

И в теме про баяны это всё почему?


----------



## vev (19 Дек 2016)

*blabla72blabla*,

такое ощущение, что Вы выбираете самолет... Один черт, что то, что другое. Вельт предпочтительней ввиду своего изначально более высокого качества, но на два года использование в ДМШ берите то, что посоветует преподаватель. Ценник должен быть практически одинаковым и при одинаковом состоянии разницы нет никакой.

Вопросы возникают когда выбираете инструмент хотя бы за 40-50тр. До этого, как я вижу, еще далеко


----------

